# Comunicacion serial a paralelo



## [Ricket] (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola amigos de los foros de electronica soy nuevo como se puede notar en esta comunidad, llegue aqui porque un amigo que es mecatronico me conto que aqui podrian ayudarme a resolver el problema que me aqueja =p.

Bueno comienzo a plantearlo.


     Tengo un programa en Masm tipo menu que debe prender y apagar focos y otras cosas en una casa a escala (maqueta), el problema es que la comunicacion debe ser de serial a paralelo, a travez del port 1, me recomendaron usar un pic llamado: 16F84.
      El circuito lo tengo hecho, lo que necesito es el programa para introducir al pic , este programa lo que debe hacer es tomar los datos serie y transformarlos a paralelo.
     La neta he investigado mucho pero de todo lo que leo quiza comprendo un 20% pues, soy ISC y no comprendo muchos terminos de electronica.
     Siendo todo me despido  y espero su pronta respuesta, Señores de la electronica =p.


----------



## ciri (Nov 20, 2007)

Este integrado hace exactamente lo que pedís..

SN74HC164N

No pude adjuntar el datasheet, dejo link..

http://www.alldatasheet.net/view.jsp?Searchword=SN74HC164N


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 20, 2007)

Tambien el 4094

http://heli.xbot.es/ampliación/ampliación.htm



mira lo que han echo estos
http://www.chip.pl/arts/archiwum/n/sub/articlear_18515.html

como puedes ver han jugado con las temporizaciones, si envias el comando a toda pastilla se introduce dentro del chip y enviando pulsos mas o menos largos reseteas o haces que salga


----------

